# Egg share with PCOS



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Has anyone done this recently with a diagnosis of PCOS, if yes, where? I have looked online and many seem to disregard people with this


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I beg to differ..

I have PCOS and the only clinic that turned me down due to this was CARE in Northampton.

Ive egg shared 4 times at 3 different clinics.
With PCOS, you tend to have a higher egg reserve that is favourable to clinics when egg share as they generally assured that they will get enough eggs for you and your recipient.

Not sure what are you are in, but im pretty sure there will be clinics there that will accept you

Good luck


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying I’m looking for clinics around the East Midlands. Yes, Care in Northampton is one I looked at who seem to be against PCOS’ers. Do you mind me asking where you’ve previously donated? I’ve contacted Bourne Hall in Cambridge and Create in Birmingham thus far.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi

I think Bourne Hall are a good clinic, i went there but the refused me due to previous miscarriages.

I ended doing egg share and had my son at CRM Coventry. 
Their age limit is 32 though whereas the majorityof clinics are 35.
I had a few hickups with them along the way, but they made me 2 children (1 egg share, 1 private) so cant complain

X


----------



## Felicity123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I shared at CARE Sheffield at the beginning of the year (bfp but miscarried) and they never had a problem with it.  They were just super careful not to over-stimulate.

I’ve noticed that lots of clinics have been rolling back egg-sharing programmes over the last couple of years.  I know that CARE now offer those needing donor eggs batches of frozen eggs, so the waiting times for matching with recipients has gone wayyyy up.


----------

